# Long Island, NY Make and Take 2010



## madmomma

If anyone is interested in having a Make and Take on Long Island during April, I'd like to host one so please let me know.


----------



## She_wolf

I would absolutely love to participate!!!!!


----------



## madmomma

Great, She_wolf...will keep you updated. Hopefully we can "dig up" a few more people before then!


----------



## She_wolf

So I guess we are the only individuals that live on Long Island...what a shame.


----------



## Creep Cringle

Sounds like a great idea!!! I would love to be a part of it! I was starting to get really jealous of the NJ/PA group and all their meets. LOL


----------



## trishaanne

Creep...feel free to join us any time. It started as the NJ group, added some from PA, and now we also have a few from NY that join us. We've had haunters from IL and KY join us too!!! We usually post what we'll be working on next so if there is ever a prop we're making that you'd like to get in on, just come on over. Some of our group drive 3 1/2 hours to get here!!!:googly: I know, I know...a long way to come just for the abuse they have to put up with once they get here..lol. So, although the name has changed, the door is open to everyone!


----------



## Creep Cringle

Thanks for the invite trishaanne. One of these days I might just take you up on it.


----------



## She_wolf

Great!!!! we have one more!


----------



## madmomma

*She_Wolf and Creep*...I'm going to the Make & Take in NJ on the 13th. We'll be making LED spotlights (SO much better than the floods I used all over the lawn last year!)
If you're interested and available, maybe we can carpool and share expenses. You can google Neptune NJ for approx. distance. If you can't make it, I'll have the info for a M&T on Long Island in April, even if it's only the 3 of us for now. You know how word spreads...just ask Trishaanne! She had over 20 people at the last M&T which originally started with only a few! 
HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE THE 13th!


----------



## stagehand1975

If it wasn't 5 hours from me, I would be all for it.


----------



## madmomma

Don't worry Stagehand, you'll be there in spirit. BTW, I saw your post on the NJ/PA thread...just to let you know, there are instructions already on this site in the Prop-Making(Building) section and we will probably do a follow-up tutorial after the meeting as well.


----------



## She_wolf

Thanks for the invite but April will work out better for me.


----------



## madmomma

The NJ/PA Make & Take yesterday (the 13th) went very well in spite of the wicked weather! There is another on April 10th and I'm not available on the 24th so I was thinking of having one here in NY on either April 3rd or April 17th. If neither of those are good, we can always schedule one for May. I'd like to show how to make the LED spots or if anyone has another suggestion, I'm very open to ideas. *She_Wolf *and *Creep Cringle*, are either of these dates good for you?


----------



## madmomma

*LI, NY April Make and Take*

Any takers or dates yet?


----------



## She_wolf

April 17th sound sfine to me....I am not sure what led lights are and what they are used for...but I am game either way. 
P.S. sorry for taking so long to respond I was looking into my PM, instead of looking here.


----------



## madmomma

BTW, the LED spots are only a suggestion. We could work on tombstones or other props if you'd prefer.


----------



## GhoulishCop

madmomma,

Would you PM me with your address? I can't completely guarantee I'll make it (the battle axe already thinks I spend too much time on Halloween props and I may be visiting my daughters in DE one of those weekends), but once-a-month M&T's is just soooo long between them! I'm all for weekly meetings! ;>

Considering I live just over the GWB, it might not take me too long to make it to your house, though traffic never seems to be good heading out to Long Island.

Rich


----------



## madmomma

*LI Make & Take ideas*

Would be great to have you GC, check your PM box. So far, we're a small group but some of the things we'll be working on are paper mache, pvc figures, stones and spots. Have room for more people and ideas so please feel free to post your interests and availability for April 17th!


----------



## GhoulishCop

Papier mache is always good, as I'm working on a few corpses and skulls now, and I'd be interested in learning more about PVC figures. The only thing I've used PVC for previously was as the structure for my MM reaper. All the ideas sound good so far as I can use more practice with everything.

Just want to know, though, are speedos an option here too?

Rich


----------



## madmomma

*LI Make & Take*

ABSOLUTELY NO SPEEDOS 'cause we don't have a pool and that would be a little bit freaky! :googly: I'll see if I can find the site that had a good picture of how some of the figures to go together. I do it "my own" way but other options are good to have.


----------



## madmomma

*LI Make & Take*

Here are some links showing various ways to make figures although sometimes I use a different method. The half torso is a little different and I can show you how that's done at the M&T if you're interested. It goes together a little differently. ALSO from the following you can see what types of "connectors" or elbows you will need...depending on the figure.

http://mysite.verizon.net/buechi4/halloween/props/pvc-figures.htm
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/pvc_figures.htm
http://spookyblue.com/halloween/skulls/paper-mache-skull.htm
And this is one I'd like to build for this Halloween 2010: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/69229-monster-mud-reaper.html


----------



## GhoulishCop

madmomma,

Thanks for the PVC link and I built that same reaper. It's a fun, doable project, though expect to get dirty! And you find out just how heavy monster mud soaked burlap can be.










Spookyblue has been my guide for all my papier mache, too, so far. I'm going to try something new this year an use Stolloween's recipes on some of my props.

Rich


----------



## madmomma

That's such a cool prop, Rich! Definitely trying that this year! Will have to check out spookyblue and stolloween too. So much I want to do just not that much time!


----------



## GhoulishCop

madmomma,

Just found out I'm doomed for a fate worse than death on the 17th...I gotta go to a wedding that day. Ugh! Don't people realize what they're doing to themselves when they get married?

It reminds me of the quote from Jeff Goldblum's character Malcolm in Jurassic Park 2:

_"Ooh, aah, that's how it always starts. And then later the running and screaming."_

Sorry I can't come to your April shindig but maybe in May.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## madmomma

Too bad Rich, will miss you. I love that quote, especially how Jeff says it. I actually thought you were going to quote "Ian" saying "I'm always on the lookout for the next ex-Mrs. Malcolm" meaning of course, marriage wasn't his forte. Still enjoy watching those DVD's


----------



## GhoulishCop

madmomma, 

You've made the big time! Your make-and-take was announced on the latest Hauntcast podcast. Congratulations!

Rich


----------



## Bronx Banshee

I'd love to come to the LI make and take. I'm right on the other side of the Throggs Neck Bridge.


----------



## madmomma

*LI Make & Take*

Thanks GoulishCop, I feel so special being on Hauntcast!!
Great BronxBanshee, I'm in Smithtown. If you read the thread you'll see what we'll be working on and I'm going to post more info including a parts list soon (some are already included in here if you follow the links.) We're probably starting around 10 and run till 6 or whenever we're done.


----------



## Bronx Banshee

Great, I'm looking forward to it. I made a few LED spots last year that came out sketchy at best.


----------



## madmomma

*LI Make & Take supplies*

Here is the parts list we used for the LED spots: Check out under "Gatherings & Events", "NJ/PA Make & Take, March 2010" for more info and pix on the spots:

Posted by Vald: "The idea here is simple. We're taking three 5mm LEDs and putting them in a bottle cap. We're then taking that bottle cap and fitting it into the end of a piece of thin wall PVC pipe. All three LEDs will be attached to a single resistor designed to run off of a 12 volt power source. There are two ways to make the body of the spotlight. You can either simply heat and bend the pipe to make it either a 45 or 90 degree angle, or you can buy elbows that match the size pipe you're using to form the bend. As these spotlights are designed not to be seen, it seems illogical to add $.25-$.35 cents to each spotlight by buying the fittings. 
Do not prepaint the pipe, it will just peel, crackle or burn off as we heat and bend it.
Take whatever size bottle cap you want to use (try to use all one size cap and save yourself a headache of size matching), go to Home Depot or Lowes, and look for thin wall PVC pipe, usually white. Ask if you can't find it. Match your bottle cap to the inside of the pipe, it should be a relatively close fit if you're using standard bottled water caps. A loose fit WILL NOT work. Although we will be using hot glue for some parts of this project, hot glue has a tendency to loosen over time in cold weather.

YOU WILL NEED:
A:Bottle caps. I find that bottled water caps seem to fit best into the pipe. We will not be trimming the bottle caps in any way. We will be drilling three holes that tightly fit the LEDs in each cap. These holes will be in a triangular pattern in the flat center of the caps, not out the sides. The holes should be equally spaced.
B:Thin Wall PVC pipe that your caps will fit into, Please remember, you'll need a good amount of this. At least 1', that's one foot per spotlight, longer if you want taller ones. So if you're making ten spotlights, you'll need ten feet (10') of PVC pipe. You can precut this at home, but may want to wait till you're there to decide.
C:The LEDs you bought and the resistors. I have ordered the second batch, and I will Have extras there for John or whoever doesn't have any to buy.
D and E:Bring a soldering tool if you have it, and thin flux core solder.
F and G:Hot glue guns and extra glue sticks.
H: Here's something as yet unmentioned. Crazy glue. I buy small three packs at dollar tree. Figure on needing several small tubes of this.
I: Wire. I use wire saved from stripping Xmass lights. You can buy small spools of wire at home Depot or Radio Shack. This can be thin wire, it's not carrying a lot of juice.You will need at least 2' (two feet) of wire per spotlight. That's two single pieces each a foot long.
J: Electrical tape. Figure on at least one roll."

I've posted links on the PVC figures previously on this thread. If anyone is interested in tombstones or making paper mache, please let me know. I'd like to keep the Make & Take to no more than 3 projects, ie. LED spots, figure making, tombstone construction or paper mache. I'm not an expert on paper mache but She_Wolf is. So I'm sure we'll have enough cool projects to start on the 17th...ONLY 215 days left till Halloween!!!


----------



## madmomma

BTW BB, You said your LEDS were sketchy but didn't say if they work. You can certainly bring them along to fix or make new ones.


----------



## Bronx Banshee

They do work but some of the soldering on a few were not up to par. I'll bring one along. I definitely need to make more.


----------



## Bronx Banshee

I just checked the LED links and they are a GREAT improvement to the one's I made last year. I just ordered 10MM UV LEDS with resistors but will bring the 5MM's with me too.
Are we using 12V battery power for this? I'm pretty sure I have a bunch of 12 V battery connectors left over from last year that I can bring. Also, let me know what else to bring (food, drinks etc).


----------



## madmomma

Bronx, don't forget resistors depend on not only the SIZE(mm) of the LED but also COLOR. 
Also, unless you have a specific preference, I'll take care of the food and drinks. Hopefully the weather won't be like today...RAIN AND WIND, so annoyingly typical for this time of the year :devil:


----------



## madmomma

Oops, I forgot to mention that we will be connecting the LEDs to the 12V battery (in this case I'll be using a computer power pack). So if you have an extra one, feel free to bring it along!


----------



## madmomma

Can I get an idea of who is definitely making it for this Saturday so I know what to have on hand for everyone??
She_Wolf, I think I have you covered...
Please just let me know on this thread so I make sure we're not missing anything. It should be a nice, informative Make & Take. Last Sat in NJ was great...nice ideas...


----------



## Bronx Banshee

Sorry, I have to bow out. And I was so looking forward to going.


----------



## madmomma

That's okay, BB, maybe another time. May is a little too busy for me but I'll let you know when we'll have another one after that!


----------

